
Snowden's new app uses a smartphone to physically guard your laptop - 762236
https://theintercept.com/2017/12/22/snowdens-new-app-uses-your-smartphone-to-physically-guard-your-laptop/
======
superbrama
Sadly, such tools tend to be used also by bad actors. One of sound principle
surely supports folks defending themselves against genuine oppression, yet I
question the net effect of commoditizing what was once the domain of
cypherpunks and criminals.

------
bandrami
Yeah... the trust calculus here is problematic. Even if you think Snowden is
above-board, his "hosts" definitely aren't.

